# Groomer in Orange County, CA



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm from Orange County. We are very particular about who grooms our dogs, and we usually do it ourselves or take the dogs to Camp Schultz in San Diego. But I did find one groomer in Orange County who doesn't butcher Golden Retrievers. They are in south county, though. It's Groomingdale's in Rancho Santa Margarita, at the intersection of Antonio Parkway and Santa Margarita Parkway.

I know it's farther than you want, but I hope that helps.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks so much!! A drive is worth it to make sure it is done correctly. I really appreciate the tip!


----------

